# Speedlite Recycle Time and Custom Function 12



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2013)

I've been having some issues with my 600 RTs not firing consistently. First shot or two fine, then nothing, then fires, then nothing. Half the frames are black and I'm missing poses.

At first I thought it was a problem with the ST-E3 burning through batteries, but putting fresh batteries in did nothing. I thought maybe something was overheating, but that doesn't seem to be the case either.

Now I'm pretty sure that it isn't the ST-E3, but that it is just waiting for the 600 RTs to recycle. I always use battery packs on the speedlites and before the last shoot I checked all my Enloops and they were at least at 80% capacity. (I recharged any that were below 80%).

Now, I'm checking the manual and I see Custom Function 12 -- which switches the recycling over to the battery packs exclusively.

Wondering, will I have better luck with CF12 or will that make it worse? Do I really need to top off all the batteries before every shoot. (With battery packs we're talking about 60 batteries). Anything I've overlooked? Anyone else ever have this issue?


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 24, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I've been having some issues with my 600 RTs not firing consistently. First shot or two fine, then nothing, then fires, then nothing. Half the frames are black and I'm missing poses.
> 
> At first I thought it was a problem with the ST-E3 burning through batteries, but putting fresh batteries in did nothing. I thought maybe something was overheating, but that doesn't seem to be the case either.
> 
> ...


I use 3 of them usually on a shoot sometimes one,depends on the situation and how hard you are working them really,wait till you get the audible beep from the camera before shooting although sometimes mines are ready instantly.ANother thing is you will get a green light for reduced power firing before the red light full power.Maybe you just need to slow down in the situations you are shooting?maybe even make a video to show us your problem's with the system


----------



## unfocused (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh, I know I'm pushing them a bit. 

I'm just not sure if switching to Custom Function 12 will help, hurt or not make any difference.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 24, 2013)

why not try it with one and not the other and do some testing


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Oct 24, 2013)

I had something like this happen to me a few weeks ago at a wedding reception. I doubt it was the recycle rate though because each 600 was only at 1/16 or so power with external battery packs, yet it still lagged.

IIRC the flash's screen was amber or some color, I didn't know what it meant, so I just turned the flash off then back on and the rest of the evening was ok.

My last wedding was fine, no issues. I'll have to check out the custom function 12 you reference.


----------



## No Mayo (Oct 24, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I've been having some issues with my 600 RTs not firing consistently. First shot or two fine, then nothing, then fires, then nothing. Half the frames are black and I'm missing poses.
> 
> At first I thought it was a problem with the ST-E3 burning through batteries, but putting fresh batteries in did nothing. I thought maybe something was overheating, but that doesn't seem to be the case either.
> 
> ...


Did you verify that it is the recycle time on the 600s that are not keeping up. I have 7 580s and a green indicator shows that it is charging, but when it turns red it is fully charged. It is very fast with all 12 aa batteries working (4 internal plus 8 external). I had an imperceptibly loose hot shoe on my 1D mark2 several years back and tightening the screws less than 1/32 of a turn cured my flash trigger problems that acted exactly like you described. I was able to rule out charging time by observing the backs of the flash units. Maybe you have already done this, but your issue sounded familiar. I suggest that you not activate the custom function that you referenced as it will reduce your available charging power by 1/3.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/tightening-the-hotshoe-on-the-canon-1d-series/


----------



## brad goda (Nov 7, 2013)

recycle time may be a factor...
switch to function 12 battery pack charge first...
switch battery packs to quantum or goddox type rechargeable... easier to manage top off.
for main light that seems to be recycling slow... double the flash heads (speedlights)...
or maybe ganging 4X... 2 will be twice as powerful and or recycle faster..
running out of flash power will give you an under exposed shot... sometimes one flash is not enough... they are wonderfully versatile but only speedlights with limited output.
good luck


----------

